# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  danas, Radni Rucak i nasa Maja!

## leonisa

danas na HRT1 u RR Maja govori o dojenju!
obavezno pogledajte!
pocinje u 13:15h
 :Smile:

----------


## jabaresi

Hočemo obavezno   :D  :D

----------


## leonisa

hop!

----------


## dorotea24

nisu najavili :?

----------


## leonisa

da? nisam vidla sam pocetak jer su poceli 2 min. ranije..

----------


## aries24

rekli su "i još puno toga", valjda su to strpali u to

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:

----------


## aries24

eno ništa od još puno toga   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

bo....
a nismo otisle u setnju zbog toga.
zlocesti htv....

----------


## dorotea24

ja sam otišla u šetnju. jel bilo na kraju ili nije?

----------


## leonisa

hop

----------


## Dia

bilo je, ja gledala  :D

----------


## leonisa

ja sam propustila bas Maju   :Sad:

----------


## aries24

ja sam upala tek na banku mlijeka
jel tko snimio cijeli prilog

----------


## leonisa

i mene zanima jel ima tko snjimljeno.
takodjer upala nesto malo prije banke mlijeka.

jako sam razocarana zadnjom recenicom.

----------


## Dia

kad ju je srezala u recenici jer nemaju vise vremena
zena je htjela jos nesto reci, ovako je kraj bas ispao glup
mene bas nervira ta emisija jer imaju tocnu minutazu za prilog i ne puste ljude da kazu do kraja kaj imaju   :Mad:

----------

